# Lohnt sich ein Rutenbausatz?



## Kinzigtäler (8. November 2002)

HI!

Für nächstes Jahr möchte ich mir eine Feederrute besorgen.
Die Leute, die ich kenne benutzen die Shimano Technium Feeder. Diese Rute gefällt mir ziemlich gut.

Jetzt aber zum Thema:

Ich habe im Gerlinger von der Firma CMW Rutenbausätze gefunden, wo auch zwei Feederruten dabei sind. Kennt jemand die Bausätze? (129€ und 144€)
Sind diese Bausätze überhaupt ihr Geld wert?
Wie es auch in der Beschreibung heißt, sollen die Ruten &quot;kinderleicht&quot; zu montieren sein. 

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Franky (8. November 2002)

Moin Kinzigtäler,

was verstehst Du unter &quot;lohnen&quot;?? Ich sage mal, ja es lohnt sich, denn so eine Rute, wie Du Dir da dann zusammenbaust, wird es kein zweites mal geben.
Allerdings - eine Feederrute ist kein Kinderspiel, bei all den lütten Einstegringen, die an seeeehr dünnen Blank (Spitzen) gebunden werden müssen. Damit anzufangen wird sicher eher frusten, wenn Du noch nie eine Rute aufgebaut haben solltest...


----------



## havkat (8. November 2002)

Feeder is´n Stück Arbeit!

Wenn´s deine Erste ist, solltest du an einem &quot;Abfallblank&quot; erstmal das Binden/Lackieren üben.
Natürlich nicht mit den Ringen, die später auf die Originale sollen. 
Einfach mal ein paar Wicklungen anfertigen und lackieren, damit du merkst wie der Hase läuft und später Fehler vermeidest, wenns ernst wird.


----------



## hsobolewski (9. November 2002)

Also am besten wäre es du hättest jemanden an der Hand der dir bei Problemen einmaal unter die Arme greifen kann. Eine Feederrute zum anfang gleich zu Bauen rate ich dir ab, da hier bei schon ein wenig zu viel am Anfang verlangt wird. Auch halt ich von diesen Bausätzen gar nichts, da die Ersatzteilbeforatung sehr schlecht ist.Hier ein beispiel. Ein Bekannter hat sich vor 2 Jahren genau diesen Vorgänger Model gekauft und hat sich diese Rute mit Hilfe von mir Aufgebaut. Nach nur drei Monaten brach ihm seine Sitzt. War Eigenverschulden. Nur das man nach insgesamt einem Jahr nicht in der Lage war eine Ersatzspitze zu besorgen ist einfach gesagt sche.... :e  Also Faziet. Nieh wieder CMW-Bausätze......... Am besten ist es jemand ist in deiner Nähe der etwas speziel über Feederrutenbau versteht und ihr stellts euch einen Blank aus einer gängigen Karpfenrute- oder Zanderrutenblank zusammen. Solchte Feederruten habe ich schon sehr viele gebaut, und es gab immer nur zufriedene Gesichter :z . Ach ja. Die Ringe: Nieh mals nehme Matchrutenberingung für eine Feederrute. Schon lieber kleine Einstegringe.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (9. November 2002)

Hi!
Ich danke Euch für die guten Tipps.
Es scheint also nicht leicht solch ein Bausatz anzufertigen.
Das schwierige Wickeln und Lackieren mit den kleinen Ringen der Feederrute hatte ich schon bedacht.
Was hält ihr von der Shimano Technium?

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## hecht24 (9. November 2002)

moin kinzigtäler
der dhc hat frueher workshops zum rutenbauen gemacht.
ist sehr gut sowas.habe dort meine erste spinnrute gebaut.





hier mal der link zur hp
dhc


----------



## Guen (9. November 2002)

Mal abgesehen vom teilweise schwierigen Selberbauen und der persönlichen Note solch einer Rute ,Geld sparst Du kaum dabei  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Franky (9. November 2002)

:q
Da hat Günni leider recht... :q Man nimmt doch eher den guten Fuji-Rollenhalter und die schicke Alu-Endkappe mit passendem Windingcheck und so weiter und so fort.
Allerdings ist das Ergebnis dann nicht mehr so einfach mit einer gekauften Rute tz vergleichen!!!

Zur Technium kann ich nur soviel sagen: hätte ich nicht das Angebot an einer Milo NewEra Xtra-Strong bekommen, würde diese jetzt in meinem Rutenständer stehen!!! Ich konnte an der nix finden, was schlecht ist!


----------



## aichi (9. November 2002)

Was für eine Rute wäre für den Anfang zum ausprobieren zu empfehlen?


----------



## havkat (9. November 2002)

Ich würde zu einer Karpfen/Grund/Posenrute raten. Mit geteiltem Duplongriff.
&quot;Handliche&quot; Ringe keine aufwendige Griffmontage, vorgefertigte Griffsücke ersparen Schleif,- u. Passarbeiten.


----------



## Goettinger (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Rutenbausatz?*

Habe gerade diesen Thread hier entdeckt weil ich mir gerne für diesen Winter einen Rutenbausatz kaufen würde. kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo ich den beziehen kann?


----------



## uwe103 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein Rutenbausatz?*

Moin Goettinger,

habe vor langer Zeit meine Bausätze hier gekauft:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/index.html


----------

